# Feeding piranha a bass...OK?



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Is it ok to feed my piranha (RBP) live bass from the wild? Is this better than feeders from the pet store? Less chance of disease I would imagine?

It was pretty cool to watch them go at the bass. My buddy and his girlfriend caught the bass and put it in a bucket to bring to our place. They made the mistake of naming the f*cking thing and his girlfriend made him take it out of the tank and release it ack to the wild.









My pests are a ton smaller than the bass so I was a little sketchy on the idea at first. (worried the bass might fight back and win) The bass didn't seem to have much fight in him and the RBP didn't seem to give him any respect.









A couple times my bigger piranha grabbed him hard and got dragged around the tank a bit. But other then that it seemed pretty safe for the boys...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

eof said:


> Is it ok to feed my piranha (RBP) live bass from the wild? Is this better than feeders from the pet store? Less chance of disease I would imagine?
> 
> It was pretty cool to watch them go at the bass. My buddy and his girlfriend caught the bass and put it in a bucket to bring to our place. They made the mistake of naming the f*cking thing and his girlfriend made him take it out of the tank and release it ack to the wild.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'd do that. You never know what it may have....

A quarantine should be in order....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I suppose if you wanted to try it once and the water source the bass came from is o.k, it would be fine.

I dont think I would make it a regular thing, unless you wanted to fillet your catch and feed it after the fillet has been frozen.

I feed catfish fillet that I catch and prepare, but they have been frozen, plus if i eat it ,Im sure its o.k


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

yeah...it would be ok if you knew how good the water source was..but even if it was ok you still take the risk of something being wrong with that fish..but..it would be pretty cool to watch that.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

go for it







there is no problem unless it comes from a sh*t as puddle of somethin bad lookin here you see fish floatin around all the time


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> go for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I thought too....any chance of the bass turning on the piranha?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Any wild fish can LOOK healthy but still be carrying parasites. Is the show really worth the health of your fish?


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Any wild fish can LOOK healthy but still be carrying parasites. Is the show really worth the health of your fish?
> [snapback]1128311[/snapback]​


Yeah...I kinda want them to die so I can get green terrors


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

eof said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Any wild fish can LOOK healthy but still be carrying parasites. Is the show really worth the health of your fish?
> ...


I really hope you are kidding....


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> eof said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...












If they do get a parisite I would not treat it...









Joking...
why would I make a thread asking if it is ok if I really did not care?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I personally wouldn't do it just because of the potential amount of internal parasites a cosmetically healthy bass could be harboring.

If you are going to do it, just be ready to treat your p's in the case that they do get sick.

Also, depending on how large the bass is, it could potentially eat your P's. Just make sure that they can't fit in its fully opened mouth.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I figured that since Ps, serras especially, are primarily fin eaters I brought back a live 14 inch bass for my 8 inch Mac to munch on. My Mac never drew blood and only bit the fins as expected. After my fish seemed full I released the bass back into the pond relativly unharmed. And guess what. Yesterday I caught the same damn bass in the same place I caught him last time and he was healing up well! On a side note my mac has seemed quite a bit more aggressive since that feeding for some reason.


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> I figured that since Ps, serras especially, are primarily fin eaters I brought back a live 14 inch bass for my 8 inch Mac to munch on. My Mac never drew blood and only bit the fins as expected. After my fish seemed full I released the bass back into the pond relativly unharmed. And guess what. Yesterday I caught the same damn bass in the same place I caught him last time and he was healing up well! On a side note my mac has seemed quite a bit more aggressive since that feeding for some reason.
> [snapback]1129550[/snapback]​


I have no doubt in my mind that my RBP would have killed the bass if it had been left in for another 10-15minutes. They were biting at his under belly and taking chunks out of his sides.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dont do it man, it could have diseases or parasites. it is worth risking in my opinion


----------



## aWhITExbOYz (Jun 4, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> dont do it man, it could have diseases or parasites. it is worth risking in my opinion
> [snapback]1131480[/snapback]​


It would be super cool to watch though, Id be worried about the bass potentially harming the reds... otherwise on with the show.


----------

